# seagate backup plus slim vs samsung m3 portable [2TB - Both]



## Ironman (Jan 5, 2015)

seagate backup plus slim vs samsung m3 portable

Which one should i buy ?

Samsung M3 Portable 2 TB External Hard Drive - Samsung : Flipkart.com
Or
Online Seagate Backup Plus Slim 2TB USB 3.0 HDD Prices - Shopclues India

Recently i heard that Samsung sold its HDD division to Segeate
SO i was wondering which one should i buy ?

Please Advise


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 5, 2015)

I can give many factors but in the end it all comes down to LUCK.simply speaking flip a coin & decide though flipkart is considered more trustworthy compared to shopclues so flip the coin for both products on flipkart.


----------



## Ironman (Jan 5, 2015)

whitestar_999 said:


> I can give many factors but in the end it all comes down to LUCK.simply speaking flip a coin & decide though flipkart is considered more trustworthy compared to shopclues so flip the coin for both products on flipkart.



I have purchased through Flipkart & Shopclues Before ... Vendor is not my Problem

I want to know which HDD should i purchase ?

& Shoot me the Factors too.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2015)

I already told you:"flip the coin" 

The most important factor is handling.hdd is delicate so transportation & handling procedure is very important.e.g.Seagate/Samsung warehouse(abroad)--->Seagate/Samsung warehouse(india)--->Main distributor--->Seller--->Online Market--->Your Home.any person can mishandle hdd during this process or bumpy road/driving may cause some physical shock to hdd so in the end it all comes down to luck.I think seagate now provides after sales support to samsung drives so that isn't a factor & other than that there is no major factor to consider so again just go with whatever you like.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jan 7, 2015)

Don't go for seagate. My 1 TB expansion failed 4 months back and they replaced it with a refurbished one. Now it has again started to have bad sectors. I will ask for a full refund instead of a replacement and buy a 2 TB WD my passport instead.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2015)

WD has best after sales support in India for hdd but seagate provides after sales support for samsung,i too recommend getting WD passport ultra.


----------



## Ironman (Jan 8, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't go for seagate. My 1 TB expansion failed 4 months back and they replaced it with a refurbished one. Now it has again started to have bad sectors. I will ask for a full refund instead of a replacement and buy a 2 TB WD my passport instead.





whitestar_999 said:


> WD has best after sales support in India for hdd but seagate provides after sales support for samsung,i too recommend getting WD passport ultra.


I bought a wd passport
a few months back 
so i want to try out other brands


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2015)

Then no need for asking as samsung hdd are now owned by seagate.


----------

